# Pressurized CO2



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

For those with planted tanks and pressurized co2, do you keep your co2 on 24/7?

Personally I keep mine on 24/7 with a lower bubble count/ppm and it's been working well for me, but just been reading on the net and doing some research

anyone have it on a timer, or a pH controller or timer with the lights, or timer just before the lights go on/off

from what i've read so far, it seems like amano is against having planted tanks with co2 on 24/7


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

Timer with a soledoid shut off. Having it on 24/7 has too many risks, starve the fish from oxygen when the lights are off. And its a waste of co2 your bottle will last a lot longer.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Have been keeping my CO2 24/7. I suppose it does not hurt to have it shgut off at night to save CO2 when photosynthesis is not happening.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have it on 24/7. An increase in CO2 doesn't mean a decrease in oxygen so I'm not worried about starving anything of oxygen. I have it at a lower BPS as well and it works fine for me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Timer to come on 15 minutes before lights come on, off 30 minutes before lights off. Plants don't consume CO2 in the dark.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

6 years ago, I have CO2 on pH Controller. The problem with controller is that the system is kH/pH dependent and not very user friendly (constant calibration to maintain accuracy). If kH fluctuate or probe has not been calibrated recently, then your pH swing up and down and hard to gauge what the CO2 concentration is at. More things to test and do.

Now I run them on the timer with lights. come on at the same time.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

I give up.

What is the "other option"?
Timer,but,not synched w/the lights?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

opps sorry, first time making a poll, didn't have all the options out, or can i adjust my options on the poll?

other is just a catch all for all other options and then maybe you could explain what your 'other option' is on the thread

thanks for the input guys


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

rwong2k10 said:


> opps sorry, first time making a poll, didn't have all the options out, or can i adjust my options on the poll?
> 
> other is just a catch all for all other options and then maybe you could explain what your 'other option' is on the thread
> 
> thanks for the input guys


Nothing wrong with your catergories.
I just can`t figure out what the "other" option is.

pH controller for me.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks kelownaguy,

for your pH controller, how often do you calibrate your pH probe/controller, eventhough I have a solenoid, I was hesistent to go with that method, knowing that I'm lazy, I don't think I'll calibrate the probe that often, or often enough


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

rwong2k10 said:


> Thanks kelownaguy,
> 
> for your pH controller, how often do you calibrate your pH probe/controller, eventhough I have a solenoid, I was hesistent to go with that method, knowing that I'm lazy, I don't think I'll calibrate the probe that often, or often enough


Roughly monthly.
I clean off the "biologicals" w/a toothbrush biweekly or so.

To avoid breaking the bank,I buy calibration solutions at the hydroponic store.
Nutradip 500ml jugs for about $5.Calibration is affordable at that rate.

Your inquiry prompted me to check calibration.
Probe drifted .07 pH high. after 4-6? weeks.
I find this drift to be at a consistent rate.(and therefore predictable)
Probe is about 1 year old.I`ll probably replace it sometime next year.
At $19 shipped from a HK ebayer,even this is affordable.

While it is true that the system is kH dependent,one should be kH aware anyhow.
After all,pH in non-controller tanks is kH dependent as well.

IME,plants seem to continue to absorb co2 for a while after the lights go out.
5lb bottle has lasted a year so far in my 72.

Calibration is an additional chore,but,not that bad.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I leave my CO2 on 24/7.... monitor with a drop checker and have a PH meter in the tank (not a controller) just as a FYI device.

and yes, those probes will drift. Mine is 1.5 years old now and had drifted a full 0.4ph point in 3 months. I double check PH once ever 1-2 months with some solution just to verify the probe.... 

My tank has a fair bit of flow in it and thus even at night co2 levels don't rise that much. I'm pushing 4bps into a 75 using 2 diffusers in each end of the tank. Ph will drop 0.1 to 0.2 at night when the lights go out... fish are happy and I have run this setup for about 2 years now.

Granted with 2 tanks on a 20lb bottle... (75 gal + 100 gal).. I go though a fair bit of co2. Approx every 3 months for a 20 lb bottle.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I run CO2 at 2-3 bps on my 75g. 5 lb last around 10 to 12 months. On for 8 hours a day. 

Low maintenance when I only have to prune once a month.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it depends on how efficient your diffusion method is, your plant low and how much light you're using. My 20 lb in my 125 lasts 6+ months and my 10 lb in my 20 gallon lasts > 8 months once I dialed them in.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 on efficiency of diffusion method. I have a 2 feet clear pvc diffuser for my 54G. I output 1 bubble/sec under 175W MH/56W PC lighting for 6/7 Hr a day and my plants are doing great. The last time was 2 years ago I refilled my 10lb tank I think. Here is a picture of my tank.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow treasure chest....first time seeing pics of your tank, kudos!!

I voted the method on a timer with the lights! I use to run 24hrs at 1 bubble per 8 seconds on a 15g via atomizer inline but found that over time I was running into problems with the plants melting abit (mini pellia and weeping moss) since switching to the method with the lights coming on I haven't had problems. On that same 15g I run 1 bubble every 5 seconds for a period of 12 hrs a day.

Another member on here Manana p aka Stephan, has had nothing but great results and super fast growth with all his plants, part of his success has to do with a good balance, regular water changes and stable parameters. I have to add that co2 and ada has excellent results but get it wrong and you will hate using them together!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I run CO2 at 3-4 BPM on my 90G for the same hours as my lights, noon to 10:30 pm


----------

